
The Onion Has Become America's Finest Marxist News Source - xacaxulu
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/116479/onion-americas-finest-marxist-news-source
======
csandreasen
Is this article supposed to be some sort of meta-satire? "Satire newspaper
revealed to be front for promoting socialist uprising"

I'm so confused now...

------
actsasbuffoon
Or perhaps The Onion takes shots at everyone and people are just more likely
to notice the stuff that offends them?

Drew Carrey told a story about how he got hate mail from people after his
sitcom had a punch line involving Polish people. He also received a lot of
angry letters about a joke involving mental health. The first group was very
offended about the Polish joke and was incredulous that his show was allowed
on the air. The second group was also highly offended and similarly baffled by
his success. The interesting part is that the first group never complained
about off-color jokes about mental health, and the second didn't seem to
notice the Polish jokes. Each group only noticed the stuff that touched on
their personal biases and ignored the rest.

------
VLM
13 companies control basically all media, therefore only certain viewpoints
are acceptable. Which of the 13 owns the onion, they need to know they've got
a rogue operative.

~~~
ypcx
I wish I could upvote you. You wouldn't believe but people are paid to
downvote for non-conformity around here. I guess someone out there believes it
may threaten the status quo.

~~~
andrewcooke
can someone please send me my payment? thanks.

------
xntrk
Maybe it was a news story they picked up from the Onion. :)

